# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Turkler Anadoluya Ne Zaman Geldi?

## AlmÄ±la GÃ¶kTÃ¼rk

Türkler Anadoluya Ne Zaman Geldi?

Tekrar tarihe dönecek olursak, aşağılık kompleksinden kaynaklanan aynı tavrı, tarihi konularda da izlemeye devam ediyoruz. Anadolu’da Hititleri, Etileri, Urartuları yok sayan, kendisi ile bağlantısını bulamayan tarihçilerle kendi tarihimizi öğrenme şansımız var mıdır? ülkemizde bulunduğu halde, bugüne kadar her nedense okunamamış “Yazılıkaya” anıtındaki yazının da doğrudan doğruya Türkçe bir yazı olduğu, bu nedenle, 5000 yıllık Sümer tabletlerini çözebilen batılı ilim adamları, bu anıttaki yazıyı okudukları takdirde, Türklerin Anadolu’ya gelişlerinin çok eski tarihlerde gerçekleştiğini istemeyerek ispat etmiş olacaklarını düşünerek, kıskançlıklarından bu yazıyı okumadıkları kanaati gittikçe kesinlik kazanmaktadır. Ancak, ne kadar uğraşırlarsa uğraşsınlar, gerçekleri sonsuza kadar saklamak mümkün değildir. Bugün olmazsa yarın ama mutlaka bir gün bütün bunlar sağlam delillerle Türk’ü inkar eden dünyanın gözüne sokulacaktır. Tıpkı Sümer tabletlerinin okunmasından sonra ortaya çıkan gerçekleri kimsenin inkar edemediği gibi. şu bir gerçektir ki; Türkler gittikleri her yere medeniyet götürmüşlerdir. Bunun en güzel örneklerinden sadece bir tanesini Sümer yazılı tabletlerinden okuyabiliyoruz artık. Sümer Türkleri Mezopotamya’ya geldiklerinde orada yaşayan yerli halkın ne durumda olduklarını bakın ne kadar açık anlatmışlar:

“Yemek için ekmeği bilmezlerdi. Giyinmek için elbiseleri bilmezlerdi. İnsanlar toprak üzerinde uzuvlarıyla (yarı sürüngen) yürürdü. Hayvanlar gibi otu ağızlarıyla yer, hendeklerin suyunu içerlerdi.” (Prof. Leonard Wooley-Sümerler)

Turkler Anadoluya M.ü 13 binli yillarda geldi, yani 15 bin yil once.

Lutfen bu videoyu izleyin --->
http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...50170010779003

----------


## bozok

*Anadolu 10 bin yıldır Türk yurdu*

 
*Usta gazeteci Hulki Cevizoğlu’nun ART’de canlı yayımlanan programı Ceviz Kabuğu, Batı’nın Türkiye’ye yaptığı “Siz sonradan geldiniz” propagandalarının gerçek dışı olduğunu kanıtladı. Prof. Dr. Ekrem Memiş, Türklerle ilgili 4-5 bin yıllık çivi yazısı tabletleri ortaya çıkardı.* 


*Dr. İlham Enveroğlu ve Prof. Ekrem Memiş, Ceviz Kabuğu’nun stüdyo konuklarıydı.* 


*Bilim adamları açıkladı: Anadolu 10 bin yıldır Türk vatanı*
Türkleri Anadolu’dan atmak, tarihsiz bırakmak ve kendi yazdıkları tarih senaryolarına inandırma
uğraşı verenlere, bilim, tarihi bir tokat attı. Bilim insanları yaptıkları araştırmaların sonuçlarını Ceviz Kabuğu’nda kamuoyuna açıkladılar 


*GİRİş*
Onyıllardır *“bilimsel soykırım”* yapan, tarihimiz hakkında emperyalist yalanlara başvuranların yalanları ortaya çıktı.* “Siz Anadolu’ya sonradan geldiniz, bizi yurdumuzdan ettiniz. Medeniyetten uzak barbar ve vahşisisiniz”* propagandaları yerle bir oldu. Biliminsanları, Türklerin 10 bin yıldan fazla Anadolu’da yaşadığını belgeleriyle ortaya koydular. Türkleri Malazgirt zaferi ile 1071’de Anadolu’ya gelmiş gibi bin yıllık kısa bir tarihe sıkıştırma çabaları iflas etti. Türklerin gerçek tarihi Ceviz Kabuğu’nda bir kez daha masaya yatırıldı. Afyon Kocatepe üniversitesi Fen Edebiyat Fakültesi Tarih Bölümü üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Ekrem Memiş, Türklerin en az 10 bin yıldır Anadolu’da var olduklarını söyledi. Usta Gazeteci Hulki Cevizoğlu’nun ART televizyonunda canlı olarak yayınlanan Ceviz Kabuğu programında bu hafta, Batılı güçlerin Türkiye üzerinde oynadığı oyunları bozacak bilgi ve belgeler açıklandı. Türkiye’den toprak talep edenlere *“Anadolu sizin değil, buraya sonradan geldiniz. üıkın, gidin!”* diye dayatanlara Prof. Dr. Ekrem Memiş’ten tokat gibi cevap geldi: *“Anadolu en az 10 bin yıllık Türk vatanı!”* 



*Haber: Neslihan GüRSOY*

Türklerin Anadolu’ya gelişinin 1071’den çok önce olduğunu açıklayan Prof. Dr. Ekrem Memiş,* “Bizim elde ettiğimiz bilgi ve belgelere göre Türklerin Anadolu’daki varlığı ile ilgili en eski yazılı kaynak M.ü. 2250 yılına ait bir çivi yazısı tablet”* dedi. Memiş, bu tabletin Akad Kralı tarafından yazıldığını ve Anadolu’ya yaptığı seferleri anlattığını söyledi. 

Tablette adı geçen Türki Krallığı’nın bilinen en eski Türk krallığı olduğunu açıklayan Prof. Dr. Ekrem Memiş, *“Türk adının geçtiği en eski kaynak da bu tablet”* dedi. Memiş, tabletteki bilgiler hakkında şunları aktardı: 


*4250 yıllık tablet ‘Türk’ adı yazan en eski kaynak*
“Bugün Türklerin yaşamadığı yer yok. Bundan binlerce yıl önce de böyleydi. Yazı Mezopotamya’da Sümerlerle ortaya çıkar. M. ü. 3200’lerde... Aynı dönemde Mısır’da da hiyeroglif keşfedilmiş. Fakat Anadolu’ya yazı Mezopotamya’daki Asurlu tüccarlarla 1200 yıl sonra geliyor. Ama bundan önce dolaylı olarak 3. bin yıldan sonrası için Anadolu hakkında bilgi veren belgeler var. Bunların en eskisi Akadların bıraktığı belgeler. Akadlar dünya tarihindeki ilk imparatorluk. Akadlar dışarıya seferler düzenliyorlar. Anadolu’yla da ilgileniyorlar. Bu seferlerin anlatıldığı bir metin bu elimizdeki. Mısır, Babil, Hattuşaş... İlk kez Türklerden söz eden bir metin bu. Anadolu’nun siyasi, ekonomik, etnik, sosyal yapısıyla ilgili bilgi veriyor. Metnin 15. satırında Türki Krallığı adı geçiyor. Bu metin M. ü. 2250 yılına ait. Tek belge bu da değil... Bu, Anadolu’ya 1071’de geldiler fikri, ithal bir fikirdir. Sovyetler birliği dağılınca ortaya çıkan milletlere Türki Cumhuriyetler deniyor. Metinlerdeki de bu anlamdadır. Bunları teyit eden binlerce metin var. ’Turukkular’diye geçiyor bir tanesinde. Bir metne dayanarak böyle bir iddiada bulunmamız mümkün değil. Anadolu’da Türkler var zaten. 1071 de gelenler Müslüman Türkler.” Akadlardan kalma çivi yazı tablet dışında daha pek çok kaynağın da olduğunu vurgulayan Ekrem Memiş, bu durumun bizim olduğu kadar Batılılar için de önemli olduğunun altını çizerken, bulunan arkeolojik kalıntıların da tablette yazılanları doğruladığını söylüyor: 


*Arkeolojik kalıntılar belgeleri destekliyor*
“Bunlarda Akad Kralı 17 milleti mağlup ettiğini anlatıyor. Hurrileri yendiğini, aldığı ganimetleri anlatıyor. Gümüşten ve bakırdan yapılmış malzemelerden söz ediyor.” Hurriler’in Türklerle akrabalığı olduğunu ifade eden Memiş, Hurrilerin yaşadığı yerin bugünkü Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu’dan Kuzey Irak’a kadar gittiğini belirtti. Ekrem Memiş, buralarda yapılan kazılarda Hurrilerin Anadolu’daki varlıklarının M.ü. 6 binlere kadar gittiğini bu sürede de çanak çömlek yapıları, ölü gömme şekilleri ve mimarinin hiç değişmediğini söyledi.


*Binlerce kilometre uzakta aynı sanat tarzı*
Ceviz Kabuğu’nun diğer stüdyo konuğu Selçuk üniversitesi Güzel Sanatlar Fakültesi’nden Yrd. Doç. Dr. İlham Enveroğlu da o döneme ait arkeolojik bulgularla Orta Asya’da ve Azerbaycan’da bulunan çanak çömlekler, silahlar ve bunların işleniş biçimlerinin birbiri ile aynı olduğunu söyledi. Bunun o dönemden sonra medeniyetlerin hiç kopukluk olmadan arka arkaya sürdüğü anlamına geldiğini belirten Enveroğlu, şöyle devam etti: “ünlü bir Alman tarihçisinin dediği gibi *‘bir milletin fiziki yenilgiden sonra asla alınamayan tek kalesi sanatıdır.’* Yazıdan önce de insanlar iletişim kuruyorlardı. Sanat tarihçilerine göre bu resimle oluyordu. Kars Kağızman, Moğolistan’daki kaya çizimlerine bakalım. Bunların arasında 8-9 bin kilometre mesafe var ama sanki ikisi de aynı elden çıkmış gibi. üslupları birebir. Anadolu’daki kaya çizimlerini takip ettiğimizde bu durum M.ü. 10-12 binlere kadar gidiyor.” 



*Türklerin gerçek tarihi masaya yatırıldı*
Ceviz Kabuğu’nun bu haftaki konukları olan Prof. Dr. Ekrem Memiş ile Yrd. Doç. Dr. İlham Enveroğlu ile programa telefonla katılan bilim adamları,usta gazeteci Hulki Cevizoğlu’na önemli açıklamalar yaptılar.



*Anadolu’daki Türk izleri yazıtlarda bas bas bağırıyor*
Atatürk üniversitesi Eğitim Fakültesi üğretim üyesi Türkolog Doç. Dr. Cengiz Alyılmaz da telefon konuğu olduğu Ceviz Kabuğu’nda tarihteki Türk izlerini bir bir sıraladı. Somut belgelere dayanarak yapığı çalışmalarını anlatan Alyılmaz ,* “Türklere bir senaryo yazılmış ve ’siz göçebesiniz, barbarsınız’ denmiş. Bunu kabullenince yapacak bir şeyiniz kalmıyor. Bir kan dökme barbarlık varsa başroldesiniz ama yerleşik, çanak çömlek bulunuyorsa figüransınız bölgede”* dedi. Alyılmaz tarihteki Türk izlerini şöyle sıraladı: “Yazıtlarda bas bas bağırıyor atalarımız Anadolu’da Türk izleri olduğunu. Kaya üstü tasvirler bir dönemin yazısıydı. Göktürk yazısının temelini bu oluşturuyor. Bu tasvirler damgaları, damgalar alfabeyi getirdi. Ve Türkler bunları Avrupa’ya yaydılar. 


*Damgalar yazıtlarımızdaki damgalarla aynı*
Anadoluda insanımızın yüzünde süs olarak kullanılan damgalar yazıtlarımızdakilerle birebir aynıdır. İskitlere, Göktürklere, Hunlara ait mumya ve iskeletlerin üzerlerindeki damgalar bizim yazıtlarımızdaki damgalarla aynıdır. Mimari eserler, çanak-çömlek, giyiniş, inanış tarzları aynı. Göçebeysek biz bunca mimari eseri nasıl meydana getirdik. Yerleşik hayata geçtikten sonra bu damgalar halıya kilime işlemişiz. üin kaynaklarında Türklerin ağaç, taş ve maden işçiliği olarak üç mesleği olduğu söyleniyor... Altay ve Tanrı dağlarından eriyen kar sularını karız kanalları ile getiriyorlar ve bağ bahçe sulayıp tarım yapıyorlar. Atık su kanalları, apışlar yapıyorlar... Cam kullanılıyor ki aşınması çok zordur camın... üayı biliyorlar o zamanda ve çay kaşığının bir tarafını kaşık bir tarafını süzgeç olarak tasarlıyorlar... Mezarlar yapılıyor... Gerçek mezar tepelere kimselerin ulaşamayacağı yerlerde yapılıyordu. Sahte mezarlar bu mezarlara ulaşmak isteyenlere tuzaktı. Anıt mezar da devlet büyüklerine sahip çıktığının göstergesi olarak yapılıyordu.” Alyılmaz, bu açıklamalarının ardından Türkiye’de yaptıkları çalışmalara ilgi gösterilmediğinden yakındı ve şunları söyledi: 


*Batılılar ekibimize girmeye çalışıyorlar*
“Batılı bilim adamları bizim ortaya koyduğumuz bilgilerle Türklerle ilgili kanaatlerini değiştirdiler. Onlar bizim ekiplerimize girmeye çalışıyorlar şimdi ama önceden biz onlardan bir kelime öğrenebilmek için uğraşıyorduk. Onların fark ettiği bu durum ülkemizde de fark edilsin istiyoruz.”


*‘Medeniyetler Savaşı’nın ilki Troya*
Prof. Dr. Ekrem Memiş M. ü. 1240-1230 yılları arasında yaşanan Troya Savaşları’nın Doğu ve Batı arasındaki tarihteki ilk medeniyetler çatışması olduğunu söyledi. Memiş, “Troyalılar bugünkü üanakkale civarında yaşamış bir Anadolu kavmi. Akalarla yaptıkları Troya savaşları Doğu ile batıyı karşı karşıya getiren bizim üanakkale savaşından önce ilk savaştır. Troyalılar Anadolu’yu, Akalar batıyı temsil ediyor. Sonuçta Troya hile ile bilinen ‘tahta at’ ile düşer.” Bu savaşta Troya’dan kaçarak İtalya’ya giden Troyalıların Roma’ya yerleştiğini belirten Ekrem Memiş, onların burada bir öntürk (Etrüsk) kültürünü oluşturduğunu belirterek, “Roma aslında yeni Troyadır. Etrüskler Anadolu’ya göç eden Troyalılarla İskitlerin birleşmesiyle oluşmuş. İtalyanlar da buna karşı çıkmışlardı ama sonra bilimsel olarak ispatlanınca onlar da kabul ettiler ve bilimsel ortamlarda açıkça söylüyorlar” dedi. Hulki Cevizoğlu da, binlerce yıl öncesinden gelen bu “Truva atı” hilesinin bugünlerde de Türkiye’ye karşı uygulanmaya çalışıldığını ve AB’nin, ABD’nin truva atı taktiğini uyguladığını, en son olarak Türkiye ile Azerbaycan arasına yeni bir truva atı hilesi sokulmaya çalışıldığını vurguladı.



*Göçler kuraklık nedeniyle olamaz*
Prof. Dr. Ekrem Memiş, Orta Asya’dan Anadolu’ya göçlerin kuraklık nedeniyle yapıldığı iddiasının gerçeği yansıtmadığını savundu. Kuraklığın göçün temel nedeni olamayacağını düşünen Memiş, bu düşüncesinin sebebini ve kendine göre göçün nedenini şöyle açıkladı*: “Bir iç denizin kuruması nedeniyle göç edilmiş olamaz. Kuraklık nedeniyle olması da söz konusu değil. üünkü o su zaten ne içme ne de sulama suyu olarak kullanılabilirdi. Bunun nedeni bence Türkler hayvancılıkla uğraşıyordu. Bunların zamanla o coğrafyaya sığmamış olabileceğini düşünüyorum ben. Kuraklıkla ilgili ifadeler zaten birer kurgu. Eğer bu kadar büyük bir kuraklık olsaydı oradaki bütün Türkler göç ederdi. Oysa, göç etmeyip orada yaşamaya devam eden Türkler vardır. Göçün gerçek nedeni belli değil. Bunu anlatan belgeler yok. Benim tahminim de bu yönde.”* Türkolog Doç. Dr. Cengiz Alyılmaz da kuraklığın göç nedeni olamayacağını, yazılı kaynaklarda o bölgede böyle bir durumun olmadığını söyledi.



*Bütün eserlerin lazer kayıtlarını tutuyoruz*
Ceviz Kabuğu’na telefonla katılan Atatürk üniversitesi Eğitim Fakültesi’nden Yrd. Doç. Dr. Osman Mert, daha önce buldukları bazı belgelerin sonradan ortadan kaybolduğuna dikkat çekti. Mert, yaptıkları çalışmaların kalıcılığını sağlamak amacıyla teknolojiden yararlanarak, Türk kültür ve medeniyetine ait bütün eserlerin GPS kayıtlarını ve uydu vasıtasıyla üç boyutlu çözümlerini ve lazer kayıtlarını tuttuklarını kaydetti. Türklerin göçebe olduğu iddialarına da yanıt veren Osman Mert, bu iddiayı yine kaynaklara dayanarak çürüttü:* “Kaya tasvirlerinin büyük çoğunluğu kutsal mekanlarda ve yüksek dağ tepelerindedir. Günlük iletişimle alakası yoktur. Bunun için de yerleşik olmak gerekir. Evet, göç var ama bu iki taraflı bir göç. Anlatılan yönün tersine de bir göç var.”*




*13/04/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

